# اعطال التكييف الاسبليت



## 8888 (6 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
عندى تكييف اسبليت ym اربعة حصان
لقيت مروحة الوحدة الخارجية مش شغالة مما أدى الى تشغيل الكباس ثوانى ثم يفصل المهم غيرت الكباستور 3 طرف واشتغل الجهاز زى الفل حوالى خمس ساعات وبعد ذلك لقيت الوحدة الخارجية فصلت ولقيت ماتور المروحة والكباس سخن جدا ولقيت الفولت 212 بدلا من 220
فما هى اسباب فصل الوحدة الخارجية عن العمل مع ان الوحده الداخلية شغالة وما هو الحل من وجة نظركم ؟؟*​
​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (7 أغسطس 2010)

أخى الفاضل / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن يكون الكباستور الذى تم تغييره سعته مختلفة عن الأصلى أو يكون من نوع ردئ وغير صالح للعمل وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق &


----------



## 8888 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*لك كل الشكر يا بشمهندس سليمان*

وعليكم من السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

الكابستور الاصلى كان 40 mfd تم تغييره بكابستور 50 mfd علما بأنه 3 طرف 

هل فى مشكله فى ذلك وهل اغير المجموعه كلها افضل كباستور 3 طرف وكابستور تقويم وريلى فولت ؟؟​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (7 أغسطس 2010)

أخى الكريم / السلام عليكم 
وكل عام وحضرتك والأسرة الكريمة بخير وسعادة ورمضان كريم .
أحب دائماً أعمل مثلما قال الكتاب أو حسب تصميم الشركات المنتجة وذلك لأن المصمم أجرى إختبارات عديدة للوصول لأفضل أداء لمنتجاته بمعنى الشركة استخدمت كباستور تشغيل للضاغط 40 مايكروفاراد فعند تلفه يغير بمثله .
وطبعاً من الأفضل تركيب مجموعة تقويم كاملة كباستور تشغيل 40 مايكروفاراد وكباستور تقويم 88 مايكروفاراد مع ريلاى الفولت ( voltage relay ) فهذه المجموعة تعطى عزم تقويم أعلى أثناء تقويم الضاغط . مع تركيب كباستور لمحرك المكثف وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق والنجاح &


----------



## نشات الحاوى (28 أبريل 2011)

اتمنى رسم وشرح دائرة التكييف المركزى بالصور


----------



## gabr1900 (13 مايو 2011)

اخى العزيز
مهى اسباب ضعف تبريد المكييف الاسبليت


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (14 مايو 2011)

الاخ العزيز غالبا الاسباب اما نقص في الشحنه اواتساخ في الوحده الداخليه او الخارجيه ضعف في المراوح اوعدم تركيب عازل بشكل صحيح في انابيب الواصله بين الوحدتين اوحدوث تسرب للفريون اخيرا ظعف في الكباس وعدم مراعات الاسس الاسس الصحيحه عند التركيب اوحدوث خنق في المواسير وتذب ذب وظعف التياروكذالك تعمد قطع اجزاء كبيره وطويله من الانابيب الرابطه بين الوحدتين ولمفترض لف باقي المواسير وعزلها بشكل جيد


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (14 مايو 2011)

ايضا انتفق مع رائي انه لابدمن اي تغير يكون وفق البيانات المدونه في نفس بيانات الشركه المصنعه


----------



## fars2625 (16 مايو 2011)

من اهم اسباب ضعف تبريد المكيف الاسبلت الآتي :
1- اتساخ الفلتر بالغبار والاوساخ يؤدي إلى تثليج صدر المكيف ومن ثم زيادة تسرب الماء منه على المروحة وقلة التبريد لعدم مرورمن الخارج للداخل في صدر المكيف لإعادة تبريده
2-وجود خلل في ثرموستات الحرارة.
ودمتم بخير


----------



## تميم المصرى (3 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور لكم جميعا على هذه الإفادات أخيكم تميم المصرى


----------



## akram_hnna (3 فبراير 2012)

ماهى طريقة الكشف على موتور التكيف بدون كابستور مباشر ؟ ارجو الرد


----------



## dovekali_777 (13 يوليو 2012)

قياس ملفاته


----------



## Eng.Mohamed2 (13 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وربما هناك إنخفاض فى الفولت


----------

